# vieilles disquettes



## quiberon (14 Avril 2008)

j'en ai toute une boite à chaussure , et elles ne peuvent plus me servir avec mon i-mac actuel, donc puis je les jeter dans la poubelle normale ou dois je les porter dans un endroit précis ?
merci de vos réponses


----------



## alex.sc (14 Avril 2008)

le mieux est peut être de contacter ta mairie car suivant les ville les possibilités de recyclage ne sont pas les mêmes

Si tu penses que le contenu de test disquettes peut intéresser quelqu'un (collectionneur de vieilleries par exemple) car il contiennent d'anciennes applications, jeux etc tu peut aussi passer une annonce dans ce sens


----------



## melaure (14 Avril 2008)

Surtout si tu as des originaux, il y aura du monde pour te répondre


----------



## Melounette (15 Avril 2008)

Ah ouais, des vieilles disquettes de jeux peuvent intéresser du monde ? Bin alors là, ça m'épate, parce que ces jeux, on les trouve sur le net maintenant gratuitement.
Merci de l'info, je vais tenter de vendre les miennes, tiens.


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

alex.sc a dit:


> Si tu penses que le contenu de test disquettes peut intéresser quelqu'un (collectionneur de vieilleries par exemple) car il contiennent d'anciennes applications, jeux etc tu peut aussi passer une annonce dans ce sens





melaure a dit:


> Surtout si tu as des originaux, il y aura du monde pour te répondre



Alors là, il ne faut pas trop rêver non plus, ce ne sont pas des commodes Louis XV. 

Les applications trop anciennes n'ont plus vraiment d'intérêt, pas plus que de faire fonctionner les machines en rapport.

Les choses évoluent très très vite. Généralement, tout cela se retrouve au rebus....


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Alors là, il ne faut pas trop rêver non plus, ce ne sont pas des commodes Louis XV.
> 
> Les applications trop anciennes n'ont plus vraiment d'intérêt, pas plus que de faire fonctionner les machines en rapport.
> 
> Les choses évoluent très très vite. Généralement, tout cela se retrouve au rebus....



Parle pour toi !!! 

D'ailleurs si avec ses disquettes, il a aussi des modules pour mon Texas Instruments TI99/4A de 1982, je les prends !!!


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

Je ne vais pas généraliser, mais le nombre de personnes intéressées par ces vieilleries reste quand même très confidentiel.

J'ai plusieurs logiciels pour OS 9 (en particulier des jeux) et personne n'en veut (même en les donnant).

Bref, tout ça va passer au broyeur, c'est un peu dommage...


----------



## alex.sc (15 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne vais pas généraliser, mais le nombre de personnes intéressées par ces vieilleries reste quand même très confidentiel.
> 
> J'ai plusieurs logiciels pour OS 9 (en particulier des jeux) et personne n'en veut (même en les donnant).
> 
> Bref, tout ça va passer au broyeur, c'est un peu dommage...



Fais moi une liste de tes jeux stp, tu tisque de trouver preneur, ils rejoindrons mes 900 autres jeux...


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

alex.sc a dit:


> Fais moi une liste de tes jeux stp, tu tisque de trouver preneur, ils rejoindrons mes 900 autres jeux...



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4507192&postcount=248


----------



## melaure (15 Avril 2008)

divoli a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4507192&postcount=248



J'ai du rater la liste, mais ça à l'air bien. Est-ce que ces jeux tourneraient sur un iBook G3/300 et sont utilisable par des enfants de 6 ans et + ?


----------



## divoli (15 Avril 2008)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai du rater la liste, mais ça à l'air bien. Est-ce que ces jeux tourneraient sur un iBook G3/300 et sont utilisable par des enfants de 6 ans et + ?



J'ai joué à ces jeux sur deux iBook G3/366 et G3/600. Mais ils devraient fonctionner sur des config plus petites, il faudrait que je vérifie. 
Pour un enfant de 6 ans, ça devrait quand même être juste; je vais regarder ce qui est conseillé par l'éditeur. Ce sont quasiment tous des jeux "culturels".
Attention, je ne crois pas qu'ils fonctionnent avec l'environnement Classic.

Je reposte dès que possible.


----------



## quiberon (15 Avril 2008)

ah la la j'aurais dû préciser : des vieilles disquettes où j'ai écrit des choses !! pas des jeux, ni même des logiciels. généralement quand je change d'ordinateurs, je toujours l'ancien soit à quelqu'un ( les étudiants qui écrivent des thèses sont souvent preneurs), soit à des organisations ( du genre Emmaüs ) donc je donne toutes les disquettes ou CD d'installation et tous les logiciels qui sont fournis avec. mais là il s'agit de disquettes où je sauvegardais des infos persos. ça m'embète de les mettre dans la poubelle normale et je n'ose pas les mettre dans la poubelle plastique.
bon je vais téléphoner demain à ma mairie et je vous tiens au courant.
merchi tout de même


----------



## divoli (16 Avril 2008)

quiberon a dit:


> ah la la j'aurais dû préciser : des vieilles disquettes où j'ai écrit des choses !! pas des jeux, ni même des logiciels. généralement quand je change d'ordinateurs, je toujours l'ancien soit à quelqu'un ( les étudiants qui écrivent des thèses sont souvent preneurs), soit à des organisations ( du genre Emmaüs ) donc je donne toutes les disquettes ou CD d'installation et tous les logiciels qui sont fournis avec. mais là il s'agit de disquettes où je sauvegardais des infos persos. ça m'embète de les mettre dans la poubelle normale et je n'ose pas les mettre dans la poubelle plastique.
> bon je vais téléphoner demain à ma mairie et je vous tiens au courant.
> merchi tout de même



Ben pourquoi tu ne les reformates pas, puis les donner à des associations qui en auraient besoin ?

Autrement, selon la commune où tu habites, elle peut te renvoyer vers la déchèterie ou le centre de tri le plus proche, qui sont plus à même de te répondre.


[HS on] Alex.sc et Melaure, je vous recontacte par MP, pour ne pas polluer ce topic (sans vouloir faire de jeu de mot ). [HS off]


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Avril 2008)

Hello !

depuis les EPM d'ou je poste la seule solution pour enregistrer des docs 
(courriers pages web) c'est la bonne vieille disquette !
la mairie qui gère l'espace (10 postes) ne souhaite pas mettre à notre dispo une simple prise Usb en façade...

sans comentaires.:mouais: 

patrik utilisateur de disquettes au quotidien...​


----------



## tantoillane (26 Avril 2008)

voir les sujets épinglés en tête du forum,

soit celui pour les dons de logiciels, si les softs qui sont dessus peuvent intéressés
soit celui pour les dons de matériels, car les disquettes ça se formatent.


----------



## bernie14 (4 Octobre 2009)

je vous lis avec interet.
j'ai un lecteur de disquette externe qui fonctionne tres bien raccordé en USB sur mon iMac, mais l'utilitaire disk (os 10.6.1 SL), ne reconnais pas le format.j'aimerais cependant reformater mon lot de disquettes avant de les donner .ou alors je les casse et ...poubelle.
avec quel moyen reformater?
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Octobre 2009)

Si tu as un CD d'installation d'un OS antérieur (je crois que 10.5 les prenait encore en charge), démarre sur ce CD, et fait le formatage depuis l'utilitaire de disque disponible dans le menu Outils, une fois démarré sur le DVD.


Si non, un bon aiment pendant quelque jours devrais suffire à les formater... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2009)

Melounette a dit:


> Ah ouais, des vieilles disquettes de jeux peuvent intéresser du monde ? Bin alors là, ça m'épate, parce que ces jeux, on les trouve sur le net maintenant gratuitement.
> Merci de l'info, je vais tenter de vendre les miennes, tiens.



Tu oublies un détail : les vieilles machines sur lesquelles certains d'entre nous font encore tourner de vieux softs n'ont ni internet, ni, souvent, de lecteur de CD, et les disquettes sont le seul moyen d'alimenter leurs disques durs !



divoli a dit:


> Je ne vais pas généraliser, mais le nombre de personnes intéressées par ces vieilleries reste quand même très confidentiel.
> 
> J'ai plusieurs logiciels pour OS 9 (en particulier des jeux) et personne n'en veut (même en les donnant).
> 
> Bref, tout ça va passer au broyeur, c'est un peu dommage...



Oui, mais bon, vu la liste de ce que tu propose, on est assez loin des jeux "cultes", j'en connais une partie, leur intérêt est plus éducatif que ludique, et en outre, ils ne sont pas si vieux que ça, ils sont sur CD, pas sur disquettes, et ne tournent pas sur un Mac "680x0", par exemple ! Ils ne susciteront certainement jamais le même engouement nostalgique que certaines antiquités genre Shufflepuck Cafe ou (un peu plus récent) Fury of the furies !


----------



## bernie14 (5 Octobre 2009)

merci ,je vais regarder si j'ai ça sur le dvd d'install du 10,5, si non l'aimant devrait au moins les rendrent  illisibles et reformatables sur un ancien Mac 
merci


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Octobre 2009)

Heu... c'était une boutade : c'est sûr que ça les rendra illisibles. Mais pas contre, pas sûr qu'elles soient formatable ensuite.


----------



## melaure (5 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu oublies un détail : les vieilles machines sur lesquelles certains d'entre nous font encore tourner de vieux softs n'ont ni internet, ni, souvent, de lecteur de CD, et les disquettes sont le seul moyen d'alimenter leurs disques durs !
> 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais bon, vu la liste de ce que tu propose, on est assez loin des jeux "cultes", j'en connais une partie, leur intérêt est plus éducatif que ludique, et en outre, ils ne sont pas si vieux que ça, ils sont sur CD, pas sur disquettes, et ne tournent pas sur un Mac "680x0", par exemple ! Ils ne susciteront certainement jamais le même engouement nostalgique que certaines antiquités genre Shufflepuck Cafe ou (un peu plus récent) Fury of the furies !



C'est clair. On les avais mis sur les Mac +, Classic Color, etc ... de notre expo lyonnaise, et il y avait toujours des gens pour y jouer


----------



## clochelune (5 Octobre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est clair. On les avais mis sur les Mac +, Classic Color, etc ... de notre expo lyonnaise, et il y avait toujours des gens pour y jouer



lol! j'avais des disquettes de jeux avec mon mac OS 8.5 (il avait le lecteur de cd mais pas dvd, ça sortait juste quand j'avais fait l'achat donc je n'avais pas osé le prendre à l'époque) mais j'ai tout donné à mon frangin pour ses classes! ah ces disquettes ,-) souvenirs!! mon premier ordi pour les cours


----------

